# I Like Jugs



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

How many Jug fish?I have some similar to the Link.But I'm playing around with something I think will be better.

http://www.catfishkiller.com/jugline2005.html

big rockpile


----------



## Ol Tex (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi, Big Rockpile! It's been a long time since I jug fished. Back then we actually used jugs. I've seen a lot of discussion on this type of fishin' lately, usually called noodle fishing because of the use of swimming pool "noodles", (the foam floaters). I'm gonna give it a try, but I'm not about to pay the price they're asking. Anything this simple can be made too easy from PVC and foam pipe insulation. Now, to find just the right fishin' hole to try 'em out.


----------



## whitehouse (Mar 17, 2008)

When my husband and I first bought our cabin on the feeder canal outside Tampico, il. we were excited about jug fishing. We did not have alot of money so we bought a 14 ft jon boat. not big but there was just two of us. now we wanted to catch the big fish so we saved up our gal. milk jugs. now mind you we were allowed 50 jugs per license so we did up 100 jugs. so on our first evening out we grab our jugs and off we go. after climbing into our boat we glance back at our new friends on shore. they are rolling with laughter. After the laughter finally calmed down, our neighbor tells us we look like two people in a over flowing bubble bath. you know after looking, he was right. since then we have paired down to 1/2 gal and quarts when we can find them. still love to jug fish.:shrug:


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

I went jug fishing down at Bugs Island Lake with my BIL when I was maybe 12-14. First time we went I couldn't believe what I was seeing. Gallon jugs going completly under water before we even got the whole line out. 
I remember it was at night. Yea, a Friday night after he got off work he came by wanting to know if I wanted to go camping and fishing. 
Sure. I was in the boy scouts and always had a camping pack ready to go at a moments notice. Fishing rods, tackle box, my little .22 single shot rifle.
Yea I am ready to go!!!! 
I will never forget how confussed I was when Ronnie told me I didn't need my fishing rod to go fishing with, and that we was fishing with milk jugs.  to say the least. I remember asking him what kind of fish could we catch in a milk jug???? I may have been a little younger than 12 because we fished like that several times and everything pretty much stopped with Ronnie after I got to be about 15. Car, "GIRLS, Different Car, MORE GIRLS AND MORE GIRLS, LOL. Let me change that. More girls to chase. Don't mean I caught them. 
But he explained the fishing to me on the way down but I still thought he was a nut. "WRONG" !!!!!!
He had about 5 or 6 coolers (Big coolers too) in the back of the truck filled with ice he had made in small containers in his freezer. 
I thought we would put the fish we caught in one of the coolers. 
The first fish we caught wouldn't fit in any of the coolers. I couldn't believe how big it was. 
Remember, I was a young kid and didn't know everything. Didn't know Sh-- really. 
He pulled a heavy and I mean *HEAVY*, tarp out of the truck after we made the first round, as he called it, and started unfolding it and telling me do this and do that!!!
We hadn't been on the water an hour the first time, and caught about 8 or 10 huge fish and he floored me when he said and I remember this to today, he said "Hurry up, lets get back out there while they are biting this good""
Duh......"Ronnie the fish won't fit in the cooler we already caught" and all I got back was that sh-- eating grin he has, as if to say "I KNOW, ain't that cool or something to that effect."
We lined the back of that truck ( a 53 or 54 Ford with a Lincoln engine in it. I forget what size but it was big for back then) with the tarp still folded one or two times, put the fish in it and dumped one of the coolers of ice on them. It may have been two coolers of ice, but what I remember the most, Is That Heavy Tarp still moving when we went back to the boat. 
We really got a truck load of fish that night, drove all the way back to Danville, cleaned all of the "monsters", and was back at the lake about the time the sun came up. I didn't think we would ever get all those fish cleaned. It wasn't really the number of fish. More like the number of Sq. In. of skin we pulled off with pliers. 
Then as soon as we got back to the lake, he comes out with a regular fishing rod from behind the seat and tells me to go catch breakfast for us. "We" Ronnie and I, caught some pan fish from the bank and cooked breakfast. 
then I went swimming while he "worked on his jug line." I swam almost all day. Enough I got cooked like a lobster.
Then we did the same thing all over again Sat. night and caught just as many fish as we caught last night all over again. 
Something else I will never forget. I thought we were going back to the lake as soon as we got all the cleaned fish in the freezer sat night, but somewhere in the middle of the night he says "Well, better drop you off so you can be ready for church in the morning!!"
I could have cried when he said that and if he hadn't been present I would have. But it wasn't, by far, the last time we done that thing.
I wish I had a small boat now. See what you got started. All the memories make you want to go do it again. 
And by the way, the fish we caught were gobbled up by 2-300 people at his fish fries he would have down on sandy creek a couple times a week. Might have been sandy river. But some how he got the word out about it every year and the field was always full of good old boys with beer of course, cole slaw, potatoes already cut for fries, corn bread already cooked or hush puppy mix ready for the greese, and don't forget the guitars, banjo's, fiddles, jugs, (the kind that blow tunes, LOL), tents, pop-up campers, etc. 
Back then people brought there own logs to set on. I remember one guy that carved chairs out of log stumps with a chainsaw.
People would bring logs about 3 feet long and he would make them a chair with a back on it, in about 1/2 hour for $3. 
Well enough of memory lane. I need to get at it if I can get away from this thing, LOL.
So when we going fishing ???????????????? That would be fun to do again. Wonder where I could find a field with a creek clean enough ( that wiped out most of them) for a lot of people to go swimming in to cool off in the heat, and/or take a bath. 
Heck, where can I find a small boat???? The boat Ronnie had wasn't but an aluminum hull about 12 feet long with a little batty powered trolling motor!!!! 
You know, we used to have fun with nearly nothing. Now you can't have fun with everything!!!!
I think tomorrow, I will take my little box that has a 4 piece rod with spinning real, dig some worms from my compost, and ride the bike (pedal type) to the river and try to catch a mess of sunfish. 
Dennis


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

Dennis, if you go to where the paddleboats used to be, pretty close to your house, then go back upriver about a quarter mile or so, theres a cliff that drops off real deep, I've caught some nice cats there. Years ago, used to go to Gentry's seafood, across from the courthouse, and get a burlap bag full of fish heads and guts. Let them sit on back of the truck for 2 days. Go to the aforementioned hole, get out a few heads for bait, tie up the bag with a rock inside abd a rope on it. Throw it in the hole to chum them up, then fish about 20 ft downstream from the sack. Man that worked.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Dennis you know I love Hunting Camp but anymore its hard dealing with the cold and Fishing Camp durring cool weather is looking much better.

One thing about fishing is its year round and around here have very leberal limits.Plus the variety that we can get here I like.

Long as I have help I like Caming,Fishing and Hunting all at once.Life don't get no better.

big rockpile


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

zong said:


> Dennis, if you go to where the paddleboats used to be, pretty close to your house, then go back upriver about a quarter mile or so, theres a cliff that drops off real deep, I've caught some nice cats there. Years ago, used to go to Gentry's seafood, across from the courthouse, and get a burlap bag full of fish heads and guts. Let them sit on back of the truck for 2 days. Go to the aforementioned hole, get out a few heads for bait, tie up the bag with a rock inside abd a rope on it. Throw it in the hole to chum them up, then fish about 20 ft downstream from the sack. Man that worked.


That brings back some more memories there too zong. I know exactly where you are talking about. Just down below what we always called the rich peoples houses, LOL. That has been years ago too. Used to walk down there and bring back supper. 
I had some luck with small mouth bass up that part of the river but I don't think I ever caught a cat there. I got some brim.
I always got the cats down close to the dam. Just past the walkway they have to measure the water. I never have figured out why they built that thing. You can look and see if it is hight or low. :shrug:

Big Rock, I am about like you now. I don't like doing hardly anything without help any more. It is a chore just to get ready to have fun nowadays. 
Heck, I hate getting out of bed because I have to get dressed. LOL. 
Memories hurt your feelings because you know you'll never go back there. 
Dennis


----------



## WildWisc (Dec 19, 2007)

You know, ever since I read about it as a kid, jug fishing is something I've always wanted to try. Unfortunately, according to the Wisconsin Department of No Results, it is illegal "to fish using the technique commonly known as "jug" fishing in all waters of the state."


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

I need to make some jugs like the ones in the link. Right now I am using 1 gallon bleach jugs and they are very difficult to transport, move, stow and everything else. Just so big and clumsy if you have more than a few. Ive been planning on using the swim noodles and pvc but in Texas, your jugs have to be white. So far, I havent found the white noodles although I know they sell them. I dont want to get colored ones and spray paint them white as it comes off easy and then youll have paint flaiking off over everything. One day Ill find the white ones and buy them all. If you make them like that, you can store them very easily and you can wrap the line around them and easily bury the hook into the noodle. I love jug fishing.


----------



## porboy298 (May 10, 2002)

Nathan, Buy some white duct tape and wrap your noodles with that. Once in a great while you will find some white at Walmart. Most of the white noodles comes from a certain dealer down south. I have his address somewhere but he only sells buy the box and it was more than I needed.


----------



## diehard47 (Apr 24, 2005)

I float fish also. I use noodles cut to 18" and tie string on one end using a marinating needle out of kitchen. What is the purpose of the pvc pipe?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

porboy298 said:


> Nathan, Buy some white duct tape and wrap your noodles with that. Once in a great while you will find some white at Walmart. Most of the white noodles comes from a certain dealer down south. I have his address somewhere but he only sells buy the box and it was more than I needed.


Here is what a friend of mine is fixing up.Take and run the line down the Hole,tie a Knot in the end,Wrap extra Line around the PVC,put the Knot in the Slit.This way you can adjust how much line is out.










big rockpile


----------



## porboy298 (May 10, 2002)

big rockpile, It looks like it ought to work good. I've made them so many diff ways with noodles and all of them worked. Running the line through the middle and tying them to the end worked but ever so often I would get a big enough fish to cut the noodle in two with the line. So the PVC pipe would solve that. I do use some with just hooks but tend to put out more with a weight on the end and at least a couple of hooks above the weight to fish diff depths. I've found that two hooks placed at diff places seems to find the depth that the fish are staying. More than two hooks will end up getting a hook caught in your hand while bringing in a fish and he makes a good run when almost in the boat.{Ask me how I know?} I do fix my lines where I can move the hooks at diff places on the line to put the bait where I need it. Swivels at each place you put a hook will keep your fish on when he twists trying to get off and will save a lost fish and keep you from spending a lot of time getting your line straight and the knots out.
Good Fishing
Bill


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Rock, I know very little about jug fishing. Just an uninformed comment. Why not wrap the extra line around the noodle and use a small section of noodle placed inside the PVC as a "bottle stopper" and let the friction hold the line instead of the slit?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

agmantoo said:


> Rock, I know very little about jug fishing. Just an uninformed comment. Why not wrap the extra line around the noodle and use a small section of noodle placed inside the PVC as a "bottle stopper" and let the friction hold the line instead of the slit?


Well I'm tieing a Big Knot in the end of the Line that will not go throught the drilled hole.I just figure the Slit would look neater.Plus if I leave the Jugs for several hours just a little insurance they won't pull the Line lose.

big rockpile


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

I have a question about jugging. How do you tie off the extra line? For example, if your jugs have 35' of line attached, but you are only fishing in 20' of water. What do you do with the extra line?

I saw your diagram big rockpile, but I am talking about jugs made with PVC and capped on both ends.

I look forward to trying this, as it sounds like a fun way to fish. I wonder if anyone has ever caught a piranha on a jug.


----------



## porboy298 (May 10, 2002)

Homesteader, I just wrap the extra around the noodle or the pvc and tie it off with a couple of half hitches. Leave a foot or two of slack in your line so
the wind won't pick up your line with wave action and move it.


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

Thanks, porboy298. Good idea.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Homesteader at Heart said:


> I have a question about jugging. How do you tie off the extra line? For example, if your jugs have 35' of line attached, but you are only fishing in 20' of water. What do you do with the extra line?
> 
> I saw your diagram big rockpile, but I am talking about jugs made with PVC and capped on both ends.
> 
> I look forward to trying this, as it sounds like a fun way to fish. I wonder if anyone has ever caught a piranha on a jug.


I think PVC Capped at both ends would work,maybe put an Eye Screw in the end to tie your Line to.

I think it would work on Piranha.Do they have pretty Flaky meat?I guess I'll just have to walk down there one of these days and check it out.

big rockpile


----------



## porboy298 (May 10, 2002)

By the way, stores will sell the left over noodles in stock in the next few months for a cheap price. I bought some at Dollar General last year for .50 each. When school starts they want to get them out of the store so they don't have to carry them over till next year. Walmart depends on the powers that be on pricing. Some places nearly give them away, the next won't budge
hardly any. The same on some of the fishing items.
Bill


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

ME TOO
fishing is fun too, kinda


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

Rock, I never tried to eat a piranha, so I don't know if it is flaky or not. I tried to fillet one once. It had very tough skin, and not much flesh on each side, so I gave up. I normally give them away.


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

By the way, come on down and we will see if we can catch one.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Homesteader at Heart said:


> By the way, come on down and we will see if we can catch one.


Don't temp me I think it sure would be fun.

big rockpile


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

I will start a new thread with some pictures.


----------



## DrBraeburn (Feb 17, 2006)

This poor Mountain Boy jug fished had to make do couldnt afford the store bought ones laffin I used plain old Gallon Plastic Jugs clorox anti freeze liquid soap etc I Like cheap or free secured a knot inside the lid that would not pull through using 30 Lb or better test line with varied lengths of line ( depth ) sinker and hooks attached


----------



## porboy298 (May 10, 2002)

Nothing wrong with old gallon jugs. Have used them for years till I found the noodles. If you buy them now on closeout it will be cheap. Went by the dollar
store today as I do every year and bought 15 of them for $6.00 if I would take all of them. That will make 60 to 75 jugs so I can make them for 8 to 10 cents each and they are a heck of a lot easier to carry them as they are quite a bit smaller and my boat isn't that big either. I got a old water hose to
put inside them to keep the line from cutting through if a big fish gets on. Most of the money is hooks and swivels for the jugs. I make my own weights for nearly nothing. I'm cheap too. This is the third year I have bought them on closeout and I should never have to buy any more as I have enough for me and my kids and grand kids for years. I do buy really good circle hooks and good big snap swivels as that is one place you don't want to go cheap. Every body has a diff way, this is just the way I do it.
Good Fishing.
Bill


----------



## MushCreek (Jan 7, 2008)

When we were kids, we had square cork floats with a dowel run through them. The short end was up, and had the line tied to it. When a fish grabbed it, it would flip over, so you could tell you had a bite. We had fun chasing those floats all around the harbor in a rowboat. I grew up on salt water, so it could be anything from a flounder to an eel to a small shark.


----------



## quietstar (Dec 11, 2002)

Old fashioned Jug Fishing was intended to be a relaxed and fun way to supply a fish fry. That happens when the river current allows the leisure to work the jugs in a drift without a race taking place. It's a lot of fun in a river current that works just right with two boats. Fishing beats out hunting as a great sport only because it allows a lot of loud Hoo-Raw with friends and companions while the action is happening...Glen


----------

